# Piko Camelback scale?



## dcramer (Dec 19, 2018)

Piko offers a G scale Camelback. Does anyone know what it scales to? 1:24? 1:29? Other?


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

I just saw this but I can't answer your question. Try going on a forum like Large Scale Central, and there are some others, and post the question there. Good luck.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

dcramer said:


> Piko offers a G scale Camelback. Does anyone know what it scales to? 1:24? 1:29? Other?


Found this,
scale of 1:22.5





What is G Scale? - The G Scale Society







gscalesociety.com


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It is 20.3 inches long


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

If it’s the same model as the one in this article, it’s 1:24.








PIKO America 0-6-0 Camelback steam locomotive | Garden Railways Magazine


A compact steam switcher with a dual-mode sound decoder




www.trains.com


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

I see that the article states it's 1:24 but I suspect that is incorrect. I was in G scale from about 2002 to 2016 and 1:24 was no longer made by then. The article is dated in October, 2019 and introduces the PIKO locomotive. In the OP he didn't identify it as a Reading locomotive. Since it's a Reading loco and it would have run on standard gauge, I believe the model would be 1:29.


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

Yea. Apparently the Reading had several different types of the 0-6-0 Camelbacks too. So you’d have to know what type it was and compare the length of the prototype to the length of the model. 
May be easier for OP to just ask Piko, although it would be an interesting research project. I saw also that they used different tenders, as a lot of steamers did depending on how the loco was used.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

It was posted earlier that the model is 20.3" long. If my math is correct, In 1:29 the prototype would be a little over 49 feet, in 1:24 it's a little over 40'. I could not find where the Reading camelback length is listed.


----------

